# Storage Above Garage Doors



## J_Fed (Aug 25, 2008)

Do you guys think it would be possible to build some storage in above my garage doors? Do you guys foresee any problems with that?


----------



## Ficachu (Aug 26, 2008)

Usually there isn't much clearance up there


----------



## GarageandBeyond (Aug 30, 2008)

It depends on your clearance. You would need at least 18 inches of height clearance to store anything substantial. You can buy 13 inch deep, 17 inch deep or 24 inch deep wire shelves that attach to the ceiling or the back wall itself.  Or another solution is to create yourself a shelf out of wood from HD. This would take some carpentry skills though. 

View attachment OverHead2x6_1.jpg


View attachment 16inch_90-200.jpg


----------

